# Tappan-Dead fish???:confused:



## Fishin365 (Feb 3, 2009)

I was out at Tappan yesterday and noticed a lot of dead catfish everywhere. I also found some dead bass and bluegill, but were limited in number. Anybody know of anything going on out there?

I found the most on the west shore just past the no wake zone if you leave the marina heading toward the dam. The smell was very bad!!


----------



## promag (Aug 21, 2011)

I saw that too. It's probably from turn over. I saw a dead Saugeye,
Carp, Catfish and a few pan fish floating.
promag


----------



## ducky152000 (Jul 20, 2005)

Seems a little early for turn over, but I havent been fishing in two weeks.


----------



## MQ1 (Oct 21, 2004)

the turnover doesn't occur until it reach 50 degree at the surface.


----------



## promag (Aug 21, 2011)

Idk. The temp was at 71 to begin the day and 74 at the end. Last week it was 74-76 so I guess not due from turnover. Ive only been there twice so I have no idea.

promag


----------



## ducky152000 (Jul 20, 2005)

MQ1 said:


> the turnover doesn't occur until it reach 50 degree at the surface.


Turn over does not occur until surface temps are cooler than the temp below the thermocline. Simple as that, it does not have to be 50 degrees.


----------



## ironhead550 (May 15, 2011)

i agree with ducky... colder water is more dense and is heavier... it will sink and stur up the bottom. ive been at tappen when turn over happens. there will be muck floating every were. hard to miss!


----------



## MQ1 (Oct 21, 2004)

well ive been wrong before and again ha. maybe ducky or anyone can correct me again on this one. i also read that 20' maximum depth lake(s) will not have turn over. any truth to it?


----------



## ducky152000 (Jul 20, 2005)

That I dont no, ive heard some mwcd lakes do not turnover every year, and that was from Jim Corey a very very knowledgeable fishermen. Mid 30s is usualy the deepest water in most of the mwcd lakes.


----------



## grub_man (Feb 28, 2005)

365,

I saw a few floaters, mostly cats, around Labor Day, but haven't been on the lakes since. Could it be an oxygen depletion situation?

Joe


----------



## Fishin365 (Feb 3, 2009)

oxygen depletion or hydrogen sulfide poisoning are possibilities with the amount of rain this year.

Also, on the turnover situation, it most definitely occurs on all of these lakes. The lakes around here do stratify. Tappan is at about 12-14 feet, Piedmont is 17-20, Leesville is about 17 feet. Also, look here for turn over info.

http://www.lrh-wc.usace.army.mil/wq/tal_oxy_avg.jpg

This was provided by Grub Man years ago. Great resource!


----------



## dgatrell27 (Jan 10, 2012)

fish are dying all over, big fish kill on errie and on ohio river at wheeling. nobody thats in the know is saying for sure what caused it, but is being researched. mite want to inform wildlife. my guess is turnover or low o2 levels. seneca turned over last week, and its only 22ft at the max depth. does it 3-4 times a yr.


----------



## Fishin365 (Feb 3, 2009)

I did get in contact with the ODNR. I sent the numbers I saw this morning. I counted 64 fish. About 60 of them were catfish. I did not know about any other fish kills but I will have to research it. 

I think we need to inform ODNR about things like this so that they at least know of the issue before our lakes become endangered.


----------



## ducky152000 (Jul 20, 2005)

Fishin365 said:


> I did get in contact with the ODNR. I sent the numbers I saw this morning. I counted 64 fish. About 60 of them were catfish. I did not know about any other fish kills but I will have to research it.
> 
> I think we need to inform ODNR about things like this so that they at least know of the issue before our lakes become endangered.


Was the catfish all channel cats or was there flathead Dead too?


----------



## Fishin365 (Feb 3, 2009)

They all looked to be channels. I saw some that awfully discolored but the shape of the head looked like channels.


----------



## ducky152000 (Jul 20, 2005)

Ok thanks for the info


----------

